# Looking for 2010/2011 Ski-Doo Skandic SWT



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I am looking to buy a 2010/2011 Ski-Doo Skandic SWT. I will basically travel anywhere in Michigan to find one. Any help would be appreciated.

BOB


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Don't know if they have one but worth a call?

http://www.graceperformance.com/new...veh=183138&CatDesc=Snowmobiles&ModelYear=2011


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Yea I wish the dealerships websites reflected what models they have available in their inventory.

BOB


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you have any experience with the SWT? They have some serious issues that cannot be resolved by the owner.


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

What type of problems ?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Call Spicers in houghton lake.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Mill creek in Dexter......Mack


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

downriverbob said:


> What type of problems ?


Mainly the transmissions. They have a service life of about 5000 miles with proper maintenance. At the ski area where I work as a snowmobile mechanic they last about a year and half to two years. Replacement cost is $2500 If you want some more examples go sniff around the alaska trapping and homesteading forums. They are well liked until they break.


----------

